# 1st quiz (actors) sounds like



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

*1.*







*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.* * SOLVED*






*4.* * SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2015)

3. Prunella Scales


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

JimD said:


> 3. Prunella Scales



Well done JimD


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2015)

4. Keanu Reeves


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

JimD said:


> 4. Keanu Reeves



Well spotted JimD you could make these all yours.


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2015)

2Samuel Jackson?


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> 2Samuel Jackson?



Correct Annette 
Samurai - L - jacks (as in jackstones) - On


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*1. * first image is 'Dew'


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2015)

David H said:


> *1. * first image is 'Dew'



I got that bit - it's the other bits I can't get!


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I got that bit - it's the other bits I can't get!



The last is a weld


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2015)

David H said:


> The last is a weld



Tuesday Weld


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Tuesday Weld



Well done Alan

Dew - Day - Weld = Tuesday weld


----------

